# MusiNoise meet?



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Any interest in a MusiNoise meet?

Suggestions for a site that can cope welcomed:roll: 

Keys: A/D/G/C/F

Chewns: Folky stuff would suit me :wink:


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Do you mean keys? Or chords? I would love such a meet but my arthritic fingers mean I no longer play. Its a great idea though.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Keys.... and the relevant chords for the majors/minors/ diminished etc + or - modal stuff...

Don't ask, I don't understand it either :wink: :lol:


----------



## Oil-on-the-Road (Oct 16, 2009)

Sadly, there's a sign on the door of my unit that says "No Musicians"  But that's only because I just got out of tour management and into Motorhomes. Sold my splitter and bought an Autosleeper.

Life is much quiter now :lol:


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

We'd be up for it.

We* always *have our instruments with us. (Accordion & fiddle)

So I suspect a lot of people will hope we don't park to close to them!! :wink: :wink:

Seriously, we always try to combine music with our motorhome and if we are not at a folk event usually get roped into playing for something.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Can I come and just listen????


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

I could add a bitt of bass (tuba)


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

............. don't let her in she has them whinnying bagpipes hidden under her kilt - makes ya ears blinking bleed!

Make it somewhere in Engerland that put her off from start!

snigger


Greenie :lol: 

PS love ya lots cazzanach but not ya pipes! Ca will be along soon singing! urgh


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Got to say - I'm with Greenie on the bag pipes issue


----------



## KENNYJAY (Mar 14, 2008)

hi everbody , as long as its in C starts right and finishes right it dont matter whats in the middle. just enjoy it kennyjay


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Guys & Gals

Just a thought we will have use of the Hall at the Hamble Rally so why don't you all come along to the rally and we can have a music evening  maybe start our own MHF Band. KENNYJAY is already coming and doing a show for us  so come on get your names on the rally list

Hamble Rally

Jacquie


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

LadyJ said:


> ...so why don't you all come along to the (Hamble) Rally
> Jacquie


Nice idea Jacquie ...but it's too close to the Rhine meet for me...

Carol... take no notice of greenie... luv the pipes, small, border and GHB...

Kenny.... C is fine by me ;-)


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

xgx said:


> Nice idea Jacquie ...but it's too close to the Rhine meet for me...


Not many seem to agree with you there Graham, I think half the Rhine meet are going to Hamble.

When and whereabouts were you wanting to hold the meet anyway?


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

gaspode said:


> Not many seem to agree with you there Graham, I think half the Rhine meet are going to Hamble.
> 
> When and whereabouts were you wanting to hold the meet anyway?


I was just counting meself out of the Hamble meet...

*where ?* ... haven't got a clue at this stage... suggestions (site!!) welcome :wink:

*When?* around Spring would suit me

perhaps somewhere in Scotland ....before the Midges wake up :lol:


----------

